# Herping Pictures



## Fang101 (Feb 8, 2013)

Here some reptile and other animal photos I've taken from around central QLD recently,

Frogs...

New Holland frogs



Cyclorana novaehollandiae by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Cyclorana novaehollandiae by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Cyclorana novaehollandiae by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Cyclorana novaehollandiae by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Cyclorana novaehollandiae by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Cyclorana novaehollandiae by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Broad-palmed Frogs



Litoria latopalmata by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Litoria latopalmata by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Rough Frogs



Cyclorana cultripes by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Cyclorana cultripes by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Desert Tree Frog



Litoria rubella by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Desert froglet



Crinia Deserticola by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Striped burrowing frog



Cyclorana alboguttata by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Cyclorana alboguttata by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Striped burrowing frog



Platyplectrum ornatum by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Cyclorana alboguttata and Platyplectrum ornatum by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Geckos

Box-patterned gecko



Lucasium steindachneri by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Brigalow beaked gecko



Rhynchoedura mentalis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Rhynchoedura mentalis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Burton's legless lizard



Lialis burtonis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Bynoe's gecko



Heteronotia binoei by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Dragons....

Burns dragons



Male and female Amphibolurus burnsi by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Male Amphibolurus burnsi by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Skinks




Cryptoblepharus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Cryptoblepharus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Snakes...

Curl snake



Suta suta by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Australain coral snake



Brachyurophis australis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Stimson's pythons



Antaresia stimsoni by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Antaresia stimsoni by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Antaresia stimsoni by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Blind snake



Ramphotyphlops by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Birds...

Brown Goshawk



Accipiter fasciatus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Accipiter fasciatus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Accipiter fasciatus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Wedge-tailed Eagle



Aquila audax by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Aquila audax by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Centipede



Ethmostigmus Rubripe by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Ethmostigmus Rubripe by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

and heres a couple of things I've seen in northen QLD

Dainty Tree Frog



Litoria gracilenta by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Purple-winged Mantis



Purple-winged Mantis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Huntsman



Huntsman by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Mareeba rock-wallaby



Mareeba rock-wallaby by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Asian house gecko



Hemidactylus frenatus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Hemidactylus frenatus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Adams' snake-eyed skink



Cryptoblepharus adamsi by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Bar-sided forest-skink 



Eulamprus tenuis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Keelback 



Tropidonophis mairii by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Tropidonophis mairii by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr


-Kieran


----------



## spinner_collis (Feb 8, 2013)

Red eye on the wallaby makes it look evil!

awesome pics!


----------



## cheekabee (Feb 8, 2013)

Fantastic pictures man, very professional.


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 8, 2013)

That Burtons photo is awesome, i haven't seen any like it  cheers for posting mate


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 8, 2013)

Very impressive photos, except for demon wallaby. I'm pretty sure I'm going to be seeing that in my nightmares...


----------



## scansormad (Feb 9, 2013)

Beaut photos, you must be very proud of the Rhynchoedura mentalis in particular - not many known specimens of these guys! Well done!


----------



## Shotta (Feb 9, 2013)

awesome pics that wallaby is cooly cool 8)


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Feb 9, 2013)

Great looking photos. The gracilenta is excellent but perhaps a tad tightly cropped. 

The second Crypto headshot has excellent detail, the first is perhaps lit better but again cropped to tight to the front of the animal. 



> Beaut photos, you must be very proud of the Rhynchoedura mentalis in particular - not many known specimens of these guys! Well done!



They are starting to turn up a fair bit now, they just didn't have a live specimen for the description, this is a nice range extension on that in the paper yet obviously many more to come since there are so many areas that we know Rhynchoedura from but that the paper did not confirm the species of.


----------



## clopo (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice work Kieran. Ill be down your way at the end of the month for a few days, hopefully i can do half as well as you.


----------



## Fang101 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks guys, the wallaby was actually quite nice 
Scansormad: I was seeing those beaked geckos reasonably often in that part of central QLD. 

Here's a couple of things I saw from yesterday....



Litoria jungguy by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Litoria jungguy by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Liasis mackloti by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 10, 2013)

Some amazing shots there!


----------



## PieBald (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow I'm working on my photography, hope I get that good


----------



## scansormad (Feb 11, 2013)

Fang101 - that's good there seems to be a few mentalis around, I guess people were probably coming across them before but just thought "oh it's only an ornata" and not bother to collect them (which might explain why only three were found in the AM and QM collections!). Neat little beasties....


----------



## Rattler (Feb 12, 2013)

very nice


----------



## sara_sabian (Feb 12, 2013)

Really nice photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jordanmulder (Feb 14, 2013)

Good stuff Kieran! The H.frenatus eye is awesome mate!


----------



## Fang101 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks guys, heres a couple more reptiles 




Tropidonophis mairii by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

3.5m Scrub Python



Morelia kinghorni by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Morelia kinghorni by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Morelia kinghorni by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## Xeaal (Feb 24, 2013)

Gorgeous photos thank you!


----------

